# What to get?



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

Houdini, my Ruby roller has..passed on from and untimely death in involving an owl. Now, I'm thinking about pigeons, I am thinking about pigeons....I have thought about satinette, jacobin, and runt pigeons. I love the way satinette's look, jacobins hood, and a runt's size.....I was thinking, if you people will please give me some advice on the breeds, I trust all of you, and could you also mention if they are intelligent ( all pigeons are, I'm talking about like above average ) and what kind of housing they would need, if they can be kept indoors, and....I will get a pair, for feeders...thank you!!!


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

according to me satinettes are best for in doors,and they are cute and cooled minded, and for the housing if u can make a cage or something so they can get sun light too and a shoe box or a crate (small one) will do as nest box for them


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like all three, the jacbons though are shy and dont see well because of the hood, they tend to be not as robust as the other two. Sats are good for beginners and are very cute, giant runts my favorite of them are docile and dont do much if any flying, they are more like a bantam chicken, some are even bigger. I think giant runts are a good alternive if one likes birds pecking around the yard but not scratch or dig your flower beds up like chickens do.


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you for all your advice, I like them all more now thanks to you, but....the question still remains...what to get?.....im open to suggestions...thank you


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> I like all three, the jacbons though are shy and dont see well because of the hood, they tend to be not as robust as the other two. Sats are good for beginners and are very cute, giant runts my favorite of them are docile and dont do much if any flying, they are more like a bantam chicken, some are even bigger. I think giant runts are a good alternive if one likes birds pecking around the yard but not scratch or dig your flower beds up like chickens do.


I'm shy I like jacobins, and love them because of the hood
Love sattinette's just because their small, cute, and have that small beak
Rpand runt's might as well become on of my chickens, Houdini imprinted on them, he thought he was a chicken....


----------

